# Best Spice Grinder



## 357mag (Mar 29, 2011)

I am really getting into this smoker cooking thing and have been making my own rub since my second brisket cook. Now I would like to go one step further and grind my own whole spices for my rubs. I have done a search on "grinders" in this forum and have found very little information on spice grinders.

Can anyone tell what they use for a spice grinder?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2011)

I use a cheap electric coffee grinder. 

Think it was $7

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 29, 2011)

I also use a coffee grinder. Once you start using it for spices make sure you dedicate it to only spices. It will not be good for coffee after that.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 29, 2011)

Coffee Grinder here also...


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 30, 2011)

$2.00 coffee grinder from yard sale


----------



## callahan4life (Mar 30, 2011)

I too use a cheap coffee grinder. I think I paid $7-10 for it about 10 years ago.


----------



## retread (Mar 30, 2011)

Coffee grinder labeled "SPICES" in permanent magic marker


----------



## sqwib (Mar 30, 2011)

X6


----------



## biaviian (Mar 30, 2011)

[quote name="Scarbelly" url="/forum/thread/104876/best-spice-grinder#post_612612"]
I also use a coffee grinder. Once you start using it for spices make sure you dedicate it to only spices. It will not be good for coffee after that.
[/quote]

I accidentally let my brother use my spice coffee grinder.  He wasn't too happy about the mixup.


----------



## 357mag (Mar 30, 2011)

> X6


Huh?


----------



## venture (Mar 31, 2011)

Coffee grinder.  Wipe it with a damp cloth and run a few grains of rice to clean it.  Who grinds coffee since the 70's anyway?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup, el cheapo coffee grinder.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 31, 2011)

357Mag said:


> Huh?




I was the 6th poster to agree with use of the coffee grinder.


----------



## dnovotny (Mar 31, 2011)

same here nothing works better than a coffee grinder,, and its cheaper  than anything else along  with a good

stuffer, meat grinder, seal vac, smoker, meat processor, remote thermometer, mmmm!!!!!, what other

toy does good smoker or bbq guy has !!!!  lol...


----------

